# She's Got Moxie



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I wanted to share photos of our puppy that will be here on Monday.







We bought her from Tammy at Ta-Jon and we are so excited. We named her Moxie and the reason why is a neat story but can't post it in the forum the whole story. But basically, someone fell in love with our daughter on the phone and paid half for the puppy for her birthday b/c she said our daughter 'has alot of moxie'.







So her name is Moxie!

http://closetoyou.org/moxie

A couple of her photos are in my signature.

~Pamela


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG, she is so cute








I imagine how excited you must be









congratulations


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is such an adorable puppy. Good for you for going with such a great breeder. I can't blame you for being excited to get her. She's a "wow" for sure!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

O my gosh I am so jealous...Moxie is *adorable *





















and has a great name!!! Wasn't there a Moxie in Chicago? I may be wrong its been a while since I've seen that


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone







I researched like mad to find just the right breeder. And it came down to a few different ones. Ta-Jon has a few cuties listed right now and she was one of them.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I'm in Love







She is just the most precious thing ever! You are so lucky


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she's stunning!!







how exciting for you!!









i had my eye on a little girl from ta-jon... i don't know if she's spoken for yet or not ....

but i have to say that one boy there is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I wanted to share photos of our puppy that will be here on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG she is soo cute! I think you will be very pleased with your new baby. I am really looking forward to see her as she grows up!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's really beautiful, and the name fits her! In that second pic in your sig, she looks like she's *full *of Moxie!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

pretty!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*WOW she is darling!!! You must be so very excited.

Good luck on her arrival.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Moxie Is Adorable!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cute little girl. I saw her picture on their website, they have darling babies. Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

GORGEOUS! GORGEOUS! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful. I'm so happy for you


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

WOW she is so cute!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ADDITION!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so excited for you! She is such a doll! Congratulations and look forward to watching her grow!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

She is cute... I know you are excited, I am as well and it's just about 3 weeks till I bring my baby Daisy home!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW Moxie is beautiful!!! WHAT A FACE!!!








Congratulations!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She's absolutely beautiful - can't wait to watch her grow up!

_Pat & Maggie_


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She is absolutely precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh you lucky thing! Tammy's puppies are to die for!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

She is just beautiful







I am so happy you found her


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Moxie is the cutest little girl! I fell in love with her too when I saw her on the website. I am very happy that she will be joining the SM family.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG!!! I was just looking at her this morning and i looooved her. She is ADORABLE. I can`t wait to watch her grow and hear all about Moxie!! The name is great


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh congrats! Moxie is precious








How exciting...can't wait to see and hear more about her


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats...She is such a cutie pie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Congratulations, she is beautiful!!*



*Marie & Pacino*


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I wanted to share photos of our puppy that will be here on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yep! Shes a cutie for sure.................you'll adore her.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Soooooo cute! I love the name Moxie and I can't wait to see more pics after she comes home to you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's so cute. I know you will love having her. Congrats!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

wow....logged in this morning and this thread is 3 pages long! LOL Thanks so much everyone! I'm so excited but nervous too. I'm always worried about doing the right thing. But I know the breed is so happy go lucky and loves people so she'll fit right in b/c someone is always home here. She wont be alone... ever! LOL

My husband suggested Moxie and I just fell in love with it too. So cute. It's hard coming up with a name sometimes.

Moxie will be here Monday at 4:55pm. I hate having the little babies shipped but there's noone around here. There's a couple but WAY too expensive. I just couldnt swing it. So I'll be nervous all day monday until we pick her up at the airport. Which is right in our town so at least not a long drive home!

Thanks again everyone! I will definately share photos. Hopefully a video clip too.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Oh My Gosh! 
The big day is almost here!! You are so lucky!

I remember how nervous I was....but once that baby is in your arms, you will never be the same.

And trust me on this one, you will do just fine with her!!! Just sing her a little song and all will be well!*

*Sea ya on here more, I hope!!

~ ~ ~ _/) ~ ~ ~*


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

She's absolutely beautiful!!! Tammy really has some of the most beautiful Malts I've seen. Congrats on adding Moxie to your family, it will be so great to "watch" her grow up here on SM!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so happy for you. She is a cutie to. Bet you can hardly wait to get her home.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Moxie is sooo adorable!







*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations. Once she is home you will wonder how you ever lived without her.
Aimee


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

awwww Congrats!
Is that the Electra Baby?
I was very much interested in her, but right when I called Tammy she said
"Sorry, Electra is going home to her new mommy on Monday"
I am so happy for you, her dogs are adoreable~
I got Tommygirl on Friday, and the minute I picked her up
she smelled so good, and she was so sweet.
You will be so happy on monday. Take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Moxie is beautiful







Congratulations









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Moxie is just precious. I can't wait to see more pictures. You'll have to tell her about all her "Aunts and Uncles" on SM waiting to meet her.








[attachment=15740:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm very excited for you. I'm sure you'll be on pins and needles the whole day. I have a little girl from Tammy and I can assure you that you will be quite pleased with your new addition!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> awwww Congrats!
> Is that the Electra Baby?
> I was very much interested in her, but right when I called Tammy she said
> "Sorry, Electra is going home to her new mommy on Monday"
> ...


Yep.... She's the Electra baby.







Tommygirl is adorable too with the flower hat. LOL All her puppies we cute. I was looking at one of her other puppies and then found out she was only going to be around 3.5 lbs....too small for us. Electra was the biggest out of the litters expected to weigh in at a hefty 5 lbs. HAHA Did you happen to see the other puppies when you picked up Tommygirl? Just curious if you saw Electra baby running around.

msmagnolia...it's nice to hear all the feedback about Tammy. I've heard nothing but good things about her and her puppies which is why I went with her.

Today's the big day. I'm getting everything all set up and ready to go. Wish me luck on potty training!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!! What a cutie-pie!!! and i LOVE the name!! ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Well, Moxie is home and she is the sweetest little girl! Her hair is so long and beautiful!! I couldnt believe it when I looked in at her. All that hair! LOL I didnt have anything for her hair in the new photos but found something later in the night so I'll post photos hopefully tomorrow sometime. And yes, she smelled so pretty! 

My daughter did really well with her and we were so happy with that. As you see in the photos... she couldnt smile any bigger! HAHA Partly my daughters cheesy grin though. LOL



















See photos here.... http://www.closetoyou.org/moxie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations, she is a cutie.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is Gorgeous!!! Knowing Tammy,I would have expected lots of coat. Dripping in coat. Tammy is soooo good with coat.














CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
















Tina


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The photos are darling. I am really happy for you and your family.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Congratulations on your new baby pup!*

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Just gotta share some more photos. LOL




























She is doing so well! No accidents at all today!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Just gotta share some more photos. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Precious!!! Her name is so cute, too, reminds me of Moxie soda (I'm from Maine and that's pretty big here







) Congrats on your new little sweetheart, she is just adorable!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is just BEEAUTIFUL!!! Your daughter is pretty cute too!!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is certainly a beauty....as is your daughter!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG she is little miss perfect!!!









we are expecting many more pictures! please!!!


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

She is so adoreable!
Your daughter looks like she is having a blast








Thanks for posting the pictures I was wondering what happened yesterday


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, your daughter is gorgeous, your new baby is gorgeous and I just love the name.

Looking forward to watching her grow.

Lynda


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That picture of your daughter and Moxie is really amazing. You should use that in your Christmas cards (if you celebrate that holiday).


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Love love love the pics! Congratulations!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG! Your daughter is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! Of course Moxie is a doll and the pics are great


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, they are both absolutely ADORABLE!! Your daughter looks like she is having so much fun with Moxie and I'm sure Moxie is having fun too! Please keep the pictures coming


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sooo happy that she found a happy home, I actually talked to Tammy about her but then personal situation came up so yeah (hopefully a Ta-Jon puppy will be in the future for me







)...but i'm sooo glad you got her. SHE'S BEAUTIFUL, especially in those pics you took with your daughter







Please keep us updated with her pics, she seems sooo spunky heh.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Both your little ones are beautiful. How old is your daughter?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she's GORGEOUS! love her!!!!! love the name, PERFECT! 

is that a little bumblebee hair accessory she is wearing? the buttercup is wearing one today too, here we are halfway thru college football seasn and i'm just NOW getting around to celebrating our GaTech yellow jacket pride LOL

anyway...moxie is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Darling!!!
One of the cutest names I have heard for a Maltese, too.

You daughter is so cute.








Please remind her that the Maltese fur-babies are very fragile and CAN be hurt badly in a second. 

Much happiness to all of you!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> Both your little ones are beautiful. How old is your daughter?[/B]


My daughter turned three this month but she's the size of a 4 year old. Very smart for her age too. How many 3yo's can name off dinosaurs by their names? She'll tell you her favorite dino is the Parasorolophus. And yes, she's says it perfectly. LOL 

Anyway... I know there's always concerns regarding little ones with a Maltese b/c of their size and being fragile. She knows the rules with her.. she's not aloud to run around when Moxie is near and can only play with her sitting down.







Accidents can happen for sure, but even adults can slip up with those little fluffballs running under feet all the time. LOL So we are all careful. Just had to throw that out there or anyone concerned.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone







Moxie is doing well and sitting in my lap right now resting. She's so funny and I have to say already spoiled. LOL


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyway... I know there's always concerns regarding little ones with a Maltese b/c of their size and being fragile. She knows the rules with her.. she's not aloud to run around when Moxie is near and can only play with her sitting down.







Accidents can happen for sure, but even adults can slip up with those little fluffballs running under feet all the time. LOL So we are all careful. Just had to throw that out there or anyone concerned.


I am glad your dtr knows to be careful around Moxie, she is a doll.
It is hard to learn to walk in your house with a new little one, they are always under your feet or behind the door your about to shut or open.








Don't forget to tell her friends too! I still have to remind mine and they're 19!

I was looking at those puppies too but responded too late








Sounds like you have a happy family now.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Moxie is so cute!!! She also looks so smart and perfect for you and your very intelligent and adorable daughter. Tammy has very pretty Maltese and I also have only heard nice things about the Ta-Jon Maltese. So happy we have another little one to watch grow up. Thanks for sharing.







ctymom' date='Nov 10 2006, 05:13 PM' post='285808']


> Both your little ones are beautiful. How old is your daughter?[/B]


My daughter turned three this month but she's the size of a 4 year old. Very smart for her age too. How many 3yo's can name off dinosaurs by their names? She'll tell you her favorite dino is the Parasorolophus. And yes, she's says it perfectly. LOL 

Anyway... I know there's always concerns regarding little ones with a Maltese b/c of their size and being fragile. She knows the rules with her.. she's not aloud to run around when Moxie is near and can only play with her sitting down.







Accidents can happen for sure, but even adults can slip up with those little fluffballs running under feet all the time. LOL So we are all careful. Just had to throw that out there or anyone concerned.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone







Moxie is doing well and sitting in my lap right now resting. She's so funny and I have to say already spoiled. LOL


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Just thought I'd share Moxie with her new favorite toy







And yeah, along with her Beatles hairdo there. LOL She wont keep her hair up for long.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh she's adorable!







i love the carefree 'do. it's very cute!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am in puppy love


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> gosh she's adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA..yeah, it's the only 'do she'll do right now. LOL

Thanks


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, Moxie is a cute little baby


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> [/B]


she is just so beautiful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Moxie







is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg you have two beautiful girls, congratulations on your new puppy. your daughter is gorgeous







and Moxie is adorable too







great pictures, thanks so much for sharing them


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG , am I glad to come back to this thread







I almost missed all the cute pictures of your daughter and Moxie







your daughters smile made me laugh







too cute.


----------

